# Progress



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been working on making a full fursuit but i'm thinking of only doing a partial since i've never made or worn a fursuit. As of right now i only have the head and handpaws. So what do you guys think so far? Is there anything i can to make it better or is it good how it is so far. btw the eyes are just prototypes made from paper.

paws:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8887612/

head:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8852432/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8887620/

Video:
[video=youtube;O8y5f9leH1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8y5f9leH1c[/video]
finally got my eyes in and decided to play around with the head and be silly lol

Edit: So i posted this on FA but im wondering what others on FAF think. I started this because I was going to do the eyes red but I thought that with the fur being black and red that maybe I should do a different color but not sure what color. Also if you think a color would go well with my head that I didnt put up feel free to say.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8894785/


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

The only thing that I see as a problem is the muzzle. It's a bit..flat for a cat and not very cat like. Also the ears instead you could make them face forward instead of the side but that's really up to you.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks. What do you mean by flat? and also the ears actually go backwards while slightly pointing out but at the moment the foam has ripped so i need to reinforce them.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

IppikiKuroNeko said:


> Thanks. What do you mean by flat? and also the ears actually go backwards while slightly pointing out but at the moment the foam has ripped so i need to reinforce them.



Okay so I left my tablet at school (so I can't give you a decent redline) but anyways the bottom jaw...just looks so round. 
In this picture---> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_NAeIUnQizjw/TTnMjT4nCRI/AAAAAAAAABg/UmXnGTKTDe8/s1600/cat+head+suze.jpg
The cat's lower jaw is less wide than the top. Cats have very large jowels. 

Also the forehead slope is very very little --->http://comps.canstockphoto.com/can-stock-photo_csp4876112.jpg

you can see that the head is a very circular shape (which you did very well) but the muzzle is more of a box.

Your eyes so far look great though. As well as your job on shaving down the head!


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok I see what you mean now. I'll have to take the fur off and and see if i cant get the forehead slope fixed and the bottom jaw. Thanks!

As for the shaving job, I was worried it wasnt very good because i've never shaved faux fur and I was terrified the entire time I was doing it but im glad to hear i did good on that.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

The best way to get that slope i think is to use what I did in my fursuit video that you saw. Just take a strip of foam and run it down to connect the snout to the forehead.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 22, 2012)

Well thats what i did but i guess the fur hides it too much. It's also more of a pain in the butt because I went the entire head made of foam way rather that using a balaclava like you did.

Here's a side view
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8891078/

there is a small slope to it


----------



## Foxfur31 (Sep 22, 2012)

ive never made a fursuit so i dont know but from what ive seen it looks nice.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 22, 2012)

Why thank you!


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

IppikiKuroNeko said:


> Well thats what i did but i guess the fur hides it too much. It's also more of a pain in the butt because I went the entire head made of foam way rather that using a balaclava like you did.
> 
> Here's a side view
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8891078/
> ...



Oh I see. Well then I could just fix the bottom jaw. you can still fix it with some scissors and shape it to be less blocky.

Another small tip I'll give you that I know from sculpting with clay is that while your at it you might as well smooth out the blocks of foam. You can also do this with scissors and just cut off the sharp edges to that it'll blend more into the next area rather than just being...well blocks.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 22, 2012)

I did use scissors to round out alot of the jaw(and other parts of the head) so im wondering if maybe its the fur that makes it seem blocky?


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Oct 15, 2012)

So while im waiting on my next paycheck......I started work on the twin tails for my fursuit. right now the foam isnt glued, just held together by pins, but hows it look? Did i get the shape right for cat tails? once i glue them ill start rounding them out(hopefully this weekend)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9045593/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9045618/

and dont mind the toddler in the 2nd pic lol my son wanted to help me lol


----------



## Dokid (Oct 15, 2012)

IppikiKuroNeko said:


> So while im waiting on my next paycheck......I started work on the twin tails for my fursuit. right now the foam isnt glued, just held together by pins, but hows it look? Did i get the shape right for cat tails? once i glue them ill start rounding them out(hopefully this weekend)
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9045593/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9045618/
> ...



they look good! but why not just use 100 percent sewing and no foam?


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Oct 16, 2012)

I wanted to use foam and add elastic across the top of the tails to give them a nice bounce to them when walking,running,etc. I figured that a stuffed tail just wouldnt give me the feel and bounce that the foam would.


----------

